# Indi's Pikchas!!



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Indi throughout her young puppyhood. Her parents, Diesel and

lucy. And Tonka, a late best friend of mine, and first experience with the breed. He left such an impression on me,

he is the reason I am now deeply attached to the breed.

Indica aka Indi

























































Indi's Momma (CH.PR'Makaveli's Lucy Liu) She's a little chubby, but I love her face. Very

chiseled.
























Smile girl smile!








Sorry, if tie pics bother you. Not really anything nasty in these so I'll post them to show Diesel and Lucy together.

They're so cute!









Here's the daddy, Diesel. He's a cutie pie, just wanna grab his cheeks.








He's a little chubby too, but that's alright. Look at that smirk! x)








Love those cheeks!









Here's Tonka....I will always miss him so much.
























He LOVED tug of war. He was good at it too!








Crazy edit I did a long time ago..









That's all for now.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awwwwwwww very pretty dogs Indicka they look so happy and loved


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow some very nice looking dogs!

My chihuahua's name is Tonka hehe.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice dogs, and Tonka looks like a beast! lol. Indi is a cutie. Are you going to chop her ears?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I am considering it...she has a great natural earset, but she'd also look great cropped too. :\ It's a big decision and I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

that first picture is SOOOO cute
wow i need some picture taking skills like u!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hehe, the only ones I took were of Tonka.

I don't have Indi just yet, I pick her up when she's 9 weeks from my breeder, so her shots have time to take effect. So my breeder, Kris, took those.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww the pup is sooo cute she looks so proud! the rest of the dogs are really nice looking big ol' mouths! but i'm a sucker for puppies! they are the cutest thangs ever!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

What a beautiful pup i love the eyes... The grins on the parents, chubby, or not are awsome. There is just something about that pitbull smile that melts my heart. Tonka is a great looking dog as well i like his spots.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All cuties!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hehe, thanks everybody.  yeah, the smiles are my favorite.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very gorgous, I love the looks of the parents! The pup is just to darn cute for words!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i like the name indica, i guess sativa or ruderalis wouldnt be as fitting for a dog lol.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

HAHAHA at the above post. Sativa would be cute for a dog.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

green machine said:


> HAHAHA at the above post. Sativa would be cute for a dog.


Or what about White Widow or Sensi Star or even Super Silver Haze?...damn potheads...heehee


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a beautiful girl you got there, do you mind sharing her bloodlines?


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow all those dogs are really nice looking and that blue puppy is precious!!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah for a super hyper male maybe. Hehe, that'd be a cute couple.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Thats a beautiful girl you got there, do you mind sharing her bloodlines?


Alright, don't flame me, dog me, or tell me my dog's not a pit bull. I'll let you know my verdict about this bloodline as she grows up and how it compares to raising what you'd call a kosher APBT. There's some nice dogs in her pedigree, and this is not a game line.

Dunno how to do pedigrees in a forum, but here's the list anyway.
I have pictures of everyone of these dogs.

Diesel 
PR' Kogers Gambino 
PR' Clavos Blue Kings Preety Boy 
PR' Nickys Blue King
PR' Clavos Devastating Diva
PR' Most Wanteds Ginger Rothstein 
PR' Gottylines 21 BlackJack
PR' Gottylines Sheba
Il Dragos Blue Isis 
Il Dragos Steel Blue Moon 
Coans Rocky Roco de Cintron
Blondie de Cintron
Woodforest EZ Blue Horizon 
Woodforest EZ Superdott
Woodforest EZ Out of The Blue
CH.PR'Makaveli's Lucy Liu 
Razors Edge Vee's Lil Cairo aka Lil ro 
CH. Razors Edge Purple Rose Of Cairo 
Cloverhill Watuka Spirit
GR. CH. Razors Edge Sadey's Paddington
GR.CH. Razors Edge Up All Night V 
GR. Ch. Throwin Knuckles
GR. CH. Razors Edge Sadey's Paddington
PR' The Baddlands Cali 
PR' Westside's Capone 
PR' Notorious Juan Gotti
PR' Blue King's China
PR' New Trojains Midnight 
PR' New Trojain's Monster G


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

MADBood said:


> Or what about White Widow or Sensi Star or even Super Silver Haze?...damn potheads...heehee


:rofl::rofl: you started it. ohh and how would you know those names. lol im going to name mine sensi. :clap:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

green machine said:


> :rofl::rofl: you started it. ohh and how would you know those names. lol im going to name mine sensi. :clap:


...once upon a time long long ago.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

i hear that.. anyhow back on topic, indi is beautiful!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Indica said:


> Alright, don't flame me, dog me, or tell me my dog's not a pit bull. I'll let you know my verdict about this bloodline as she grows up and how it compares to raising what you'd call a kosher APBT. There's some nice dogs in her pedigree, and this is not a game line.
> 
> Dunno how to do pedigrees in a forum, but here's the list anyway.
> I have pictures of everyone of these dogs.
> ...


I see a lot of nice RE dogs and a little bit of some familiar names. Nice pup :woof:!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Thankies! Got more pics tonight. Post em when I get off of work. Bout 11pm central.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll be waiting, Ima big fan of the Bully lines.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hehe x) alrighty


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Oh what a cutie you have I love the first pic.


----------

